# Chased through my own house by a fearsome wild beast



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

The little Canadian Goose seems to have imprinted on me and now thinks I'm his Momma and chases me everywhere I go. My cheap video camera makes a lot of clicking noise and it's hard to shoot video when you're being chased by such a fearsome wild beast - but you can get the idea at least.

NAB 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaIqDk4tIbA


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think they've got support hotlines and therapy groups for that kind of trauma. Better to get help now before PTSD gets you later!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, that little guy was really digging out......he can speed up when he needs to keep up with you.

Nab, that was really cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Awwww, how does it feel to be "daddy?" 

How adorable! 

Since he has imprinted, does that mean you are going to keep him? Would he ever be able to be released?

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, that is so cute.
You better follow Pidges advice.

Reti


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Absolutely precious! Make sure you don't stop short!


----------

